# Milwaukee 2706 One Key won't work



## David C (May 19, 2015)

I got a promotional Milwaukee 2706-20 One Key Fuel hammer drill during one of the Milwaukee/Home Depot promotion in july 2017 and set it aside as backup for my older 2704 Fuel hammer drill. Out of the box the chuck was wobbly so off it went into warranty and came back with a new chuck. Used it a few times at home to mess around with the features and on the job to see if it made any difference using preset settings I made at home (and it did great). A few months later I decided to take it with me as a dedicated rough in drill for a big house and after doing a few holes I picked it up again and then nothing. The drill was playing dead. Battery was good, checked everything, etc, the work light would come on when inserting battery, but not on trigger pull, flip the ring to the one-key position and the blue icon lights up but won't let me toggle select any of the 4 presets on the keypad. I can still connect to it with my phone and lock/unlock it, but can't access the preset of the drill trough the phone. Got pretty pissed at it and put it back in the bag and used my other one for everything. Later that day at home I took it out of the bag to try to figure out what's going on and it was back alive on it's on. Worked just fine again so I dismissed as a one in a million chance of a bug happening since I couldn't find any records of such a thing online (you'd figure it would have been quite the headline on the tool reviews websites and forums if this was a common occurrence, no ?).

Now it's been on the shelf for over a year, pick it up 4 days ago and drop a battery in, drills run fine, put it in the bag for a job on friday, pulled it out on saturday ready to start drilling and it was dead out of the bag.... I figured I'll take the battery out let it rest a while; nothing. Dead just like that other time, ran the same troubleshooting, same results. Now it's been dead for over 24 hours, almost as if it was locked, but not from the user end, more like internally locked.

I'll call the service center on monday, and again I couldn't find any info on such an issue. Maybe I got a dud board ? This drill is still like brand new, never dropped, never been exposed to the elements, cold or humidity or left baking in the sun, etc. I can't imagine how pissed off a contractor would be about that, I don't think Milwaukee would like that either.

I made a quick video to show that the drill isn't responding at all, just in case it comes alive again as soon as I step in the service center. They'll probably rule it out as defective board and try to keep it under the radars.


----------



## NiccLovin (Sep 26, 2021)

David C said:


> I got a promotional Milwaukee 2706-20 One Key Fuel hammer drill during one of the Milwaukee/Home Depot promotion in july 2017 and set it aside as backup for my older 2704 Fuel hammer drill. Out of the box the chuck was wobbly so off it went into warranty and came back with a new chuck. Used it a few times at home to mess around with the features and on the job to see if it made any difference using preset settings I made at home (and it did great). A few months later I decided to take it with me as a dedicated rough in drill for a big house and after doing a few holes I picked it up again and then nothing. The drill was playing dead. Battery was good, checked everything, etc, the work light would come on when inserting battery, but not on trigger pull, flip the ring to the one-key position and the blue icon lights up but won't let me toggle select any of the 4 presets on the keypad. I can still connect to it with my phone and lock/unlock it, but can't access the preset of the drill trough the phone. Got pretty pissed at it and put it back in the bag and used my other one for everything. Later that day at home I took it out of the bag to try to figure out what's going on and it was back alive on it's on. Worked just fine again so I dismissed as a one in a million chance of a bug happening since I couldn't find any records of such a thing online (you'd figure it would have been quite the headline on the tool reviews websites and forums if this was a common occurrence, no ?).
> 
> Now it's been on the shelf for over a year, pick it up 4 days ago and drop a battery in, drills run fine, put it in the bag for a job on friday, pulled it out on saturday ready to start drilling and it was dead out of the bag.... I figured I'll take the battery out let it rest a while; nothing. Dead just like that other time, ran the same troubleshooting, same results. Now it's been dead for over 24 hours, almost as if it was locked, but not from the user end, more like internally locked.
> 
> ...


----------



## NiccLovin (Sep 26, 2021)

Did you ever get this issue resolved? My impact driver just recently started doing this after 3 years of use and after searching the internet for the last few days you're the only other person I've seen post about this issue.


----------



## David C (May 19, 2015)

NiccLovin said:


> Did you ever get this issue resolved? My impact driver just recently started doing this after 3 years of use and after searching the internet for the last few days you're the only other person I've seen post about this issue.


I took it back to my local Milwaukee authorized dealer/repair center in Montreal and they actually had to send it to the main service center in Ontario. Using the location feature I was able to see it when the tool was last powered on in Ontario lol. Took them months, and by that time I already had moved across the country so when the drill was sent back to my local service center I had a relative pick it up and keep it at my Montreal shop on a shelf as a spare. I never used it again personally but my dad used it a few time on small projects and he never had issues with it (yet).

I was told by my local service center that Milwaukee replaced the main control board, but details where very few because they weren’t the ones who did the service and they don’t really get ring up on details on such a small tool repair.

I posted the issue on Milwaukee’s product page review, but Milwaukee deleted my review so I guess they really don’t want this to be common knowledge. It’s understandable that any smart device will have a certain failure rate, but it’s frustrating when Milwaukee doesn’t want to actually acknowledge it and direct the customer to the service center by stating this potential issue in their product FAQ. At least they give you 5 years warranty which is pretty darn good for power tools and they even make sure to include production week and year on the tool’s serial number so the service center can honour the warranty based on manufacturing date if you don’t have receipt or aren’t the original owner.

So yeah, send it in at the service center and hopefully it won’t take months to get it back this time. I’ve had a few other people commenting about the same issue from my YouTube video.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Is it possible you may have set up some kind of geo fence feature on the drill?
I have had one of these for a couple of years and have not had any problems.


----------



## David C (May 19, 2015)

Southeast Power said:


> Is it possible you may have set up some kind of geo fence feature on the drill?
> I have had one of these for a couple of years and have not had any problems.


No possible in my case. If you read the original post, I believed I mentioned that I could see but not access the drill settings anymore as well as toggle trough the mode on the drill itself. My issue was pretty uncommon among the probably tens of thousands of One Key power tool sold, but it’s a pretty frustrating one trying to figure it out.


----------

